

Map of CPAN - The Movie - fuzzix
http://blogs.perl.org/users/grant_mclean/2012/10/map-of-cpan-the-movie.html

======
delinka
I'd enjoy a week with some tools to make visualizations like this. Looks cool,
but what is it telling me?

\- Why is there blue space between segments?

\- Why do the colored (non-blue) segments crawl around instead of
growing/shrinking?

\- If any segment actually changes size, I can't tell because of the crawl

\- If the crawling is due to "continental drift," there's not an obvious path
that the flow takes. I can see that it starts in the upper left corner, but
when I notice that the path squiggles around, I have to study it for far too
long to figure out where the bits are headed.

~~~
natep
To address questions 2-4, it's a space-filling curve [1], or basically an easy
way to take a line and fill a 2D space. So when a single name is added to a
namespace at the beginning of the curve, that blob gets bigger, and every
other blob moves 'right'. Once you stare at it a while, you can see that every
blob moves along the same path, and it's slightly easier to see which blobs
are growing and which are getting shoved. But I agree that it isn't easy, and
I think it's because the CPAN Map wasn't meant to be time-lapsed like this.

Edit: if you go to the mapofcpan.org site and click on pixels, I think you'll
figure out what the blue areas are.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-filling_curve>

------
draegtun
Great movie!

For reference here's the HN discussion about mapofcpan.org from last year:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3355859>

------
Tobu
Yikes. This doesn't help me visualise anything. Something that could work: a
tree view with bars for absolute size and size delta.

------
mariuz
Look Mom I'm Famous i'm part of cpan the movie :) yes the tiny crawling snake
called DBI/DBD i guess

------
phryk
Beautiful data visualization :)

